# DFWAPC January meeting (2008)



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Because of the short notice I think that it will be best to do the January meeting on the 26-th instead of the 19.

I will host the meeting - meaning everyone will have to come to McKinney. Here's a map so everone gets an idea where I live:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...78&spn=0.008655,0.019784&z=16&iwloc=addr&om=1

I will post more about the meeting in the next 1-2 days.

--Nikolay


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Niko, do you have approximate times for the meeting? I paid my dues via paypal awhile back but I haven't been able to come yet due to school and I don't know the procedure... 

The gf already has me scheduled to do something out in Murphy that day, BUT depending on the time, I might be able to swing by. 

Take care,
James


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

1 PM as usual.

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok here's the website page about our meetings:

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

Here is the tank as of today, Jan 17. I have been playing with the wood for a few days trying to get a good, not so balanced and boring centered layout (click on the magnifying glass to see a bigger picture):
http://picasaweb.google.com/ddasega/180Jan2008/photo#5157190686817884866

Those that have never seen/touched Manzanita wood will have a chance to decide if they like it or not.

Other things to see:

1. An emersed aquatic plant (HC) setup.
2. A moss/fern tank requiring practically zero maintenance.
3. An example of how to NOT aquascape (right in my living room!)
4. A newly setup 75 gal. tank with killer DIY light, Aquasoil, and an ambitious layout.
5. Rare Dwarf shrimp and Dwarf crayfish
6. Locally bred Discus

Hope to see you here on the 26-th.

--Nikolay

--Nikolay


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

It's looking like I'll be able to go as my prior engagement is on Sunday not Saturday. 

I'm looking forward to meeting everyone!

How long do the meetings usually last?


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Nikolay, I think we are supposed to elect officers in January as well. That's a big deal that we glossed over last year.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

CherylR said:


> Nikolay, I think we are supposed to elect officers in January as well. That's a big deal that we glossed over last year.


So this is what we will do too. Hope more members show up.

--Nikolay


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone that was there for keeping me from feeling out of place. 

I'm looking forward to future meetings. And special thanks to Niko for hosting, and for his generosity!

James


----------

